# statfs f_type field



## fsmoke (Apr 1, 2013)

Hello all,

In the statfs struct, there is an item named f_type which contains the type of filesystem. Where can I find a complete list of values for the f_type field?


----------



## expl (Apr 2, 2013)

File system types understood by FreeBSD are defined at sys/disklabel.h (towards the end of the header file).


----------

